# Tresspassers were arrested up here tonight



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I did not want to hi-jack the other thread, about what would you do if you found somebody at your place..

Well it seems that my absentee neighbors happened to come up today and found their placed totally trashed, and signs of some folks camping up there on their 40 acres. Yes the Sheriff's Office had been up here earlier this afternoon and a report was filed, but no suspects were to be found at that time. I was using a hydraulic wood splitter with the front neighbor all day when that happened, but we didn't know what was going on then. 

The mom of the family whom is 85 years old was crying as to 'what had happened to her home', when I talked with her, her son, and a few of the neighbors out on the main road. I was called and asked to immediatedly come up there! That was around 5 pm this evening after I got back from firewood duty. My immediate neighbor asked again for permission from the mom for the two of us to go onto their property of 40 acres (we all share common property lines), and the authority to make a 'citizens arrest' if we were to encounter any unauthorized persons on their land. In fact the mom asked if we could do so this evening, and she would be ever so grateful. I also have emails giving me authorization to be on their property from in the past.

Well I drove up to the front neighbor's place after many phone calls were made by us to everyone we could think of up here on the hilltop to let them know what had happened to the neighbor's house, outbuildings, and barn. It is all insured, but still I would not be very thrilled about finding my place in that condition!

My neighbor and myself were armed both with rifles and pistols, cell phones, and 2 of my hand held ham radios (I can talk on the radio directly to the Sheriff's Deputy if need be). We then went walking into the neighbors property and looked around. No sign of anyone having been there, since we had went in a couple of hours before. 

But as we started to hike out as it was dark and we were about 25 yards inside the gate down a tree/ brush lined lane - we saw a car slow down and it stopped at their gate on the main road. We stepped to the two sides of the road into the brush, and waited out of the glare of their car's headlights to see what would happen. Well two younger males in their early 20's with flashlights come strolling in and were suprised when voices yelled "HALT", and then flashlights were turned on them. The two immediatedly tried to verbally back pedal when informed that they were tresspassing on private property, while being growled at in a loud authorative voice that never uttered a word of profanity dutring the entire time. They went past 3 seperate highly visible "No Tresspassing" signs, on their way in. I think that I intimidated the two tresspassers with a bayonet tipped Mosin-Nagant model M-44 carbine - the weapon I used while wearing my USMC cammies and web gear. My M-1 Garand at hand has a 'B.F.A.' Blank Firing Adapter on it for use at Military Funerals, or that would have been used tonight. My neighbor was also armed and used his cell phone to call another neighbor that immediatedly drove down and blocked their vehicle from behind with his truck and a 12 gauge shotgun in hand to make sure it went nowhere. I had a head-lamp on for illumination, so both of my hands were filled only with my rifle bayonet at the 'ready' position. I don't think that the tresspassers liked having a Marine Corps Vet with a bayonet tipped rifle watching them like a hawk, for any monkey business while they layed on the ground for over half an hour while being told "do not move" over and over..

As I was on the hands free cell phone with first the 911 emergency dispatcher and then the County Sheriff's Office Dispatcher, one of the two tresspassers tried to get me to hand him my cell phone in order to talk to the dispatcher so she would have to tell me to let him go. She over heard him, and advised me to not let him have my cell phone. The boy started to get belligerent and said 'that I threatened to put a bullet into him' trying to get the dispatcher's attention. I gave the dispatcher decsriptions of my clothing, my neighbors attire, and the two suspects clothing. She asked if I needed her to stay on the line, and I assured her that I did not and that I would be monitoring my radios on the Sheriff's repeater and "CLAYMARS" law enforcement mutual aid frequencies. The two youngsters were suprised to hear the Sheriff's Office radio traffic sending the Deputies up here, coming out of my pocket radio.

Well with 3 of us armed neighbors there holding two on the property and two others in the vehicle just outside the gate, it took the Humboldt County Sheriff''s Office about 35 minutes to resond with two seperate Deputies and their vehicles. As I finally saw their lights on the main road, I heard on the radio a Deputy transmit - "man with a rifle on Fickle Hill Road", then he was gave a description of my front neighbor. Then as the Deputies arrived at the neighbor's gate, they called down towards us (myself and the two yahoos) as to 'who was there'. I replied "The reporting party/ giving my name - along with two suspects", and "that I was armed and have my CCW license with me". I was asked by the Deputy "to set my bayonet tipped rifle down, and remove the magazine from my pistol" that was in plain sight on web gear belt. I was allowed to keep the pistol in the holster and the extra magazines that were in O.D. pouches on my web gear. I then asked, "if I should remove the magazine from my shoulder holstered weapon?" That earned me a look and a "Yes", from the senior Deputy that walked onto the property. The very 1st form of ID that I showed the Deputy was a copy of my CCW when approached, I was asked for my Driver's License later on up at the vehicles.

Well after the Deputy walked past me with one of the subjects to see the damaged property. Then they returned after seeing the horrific mess, the Deputy asked me to retrieve my weapon/ magazines from the ground and follow him up to the vehicles. I was asked to place the bayonet tipped rifle against my neighbor's truck tailgate, and place the magazines that were removed from my pistols on the bumper. 

Then the "he said, they said" games began. Neither of the actual tresspassers had any form of ID on them. Apparently the two are claiming to be transients from out of the area! All of us neighbors had our ID's and CCW licenses out when asked for them. It seems that a proper 'citizens arrest' was made. The mom of the family was called and she talked to the Sheriff's Deputy using my cell phone, and the two that walked onto the property went off to the County lock up wearing handcuffs.

The two Deputies did kind of give us all a mandatory "you shouldn't have a gun, while doing this" speech. One comment used at me was, "What would I have done if one of them had started to run away, shoot him?" I replied, "that as a Marine I have more fire-discipline than that." Yet they commented with that they were both are Army Vets, and 'sometimes our Military Instincts do kick in under stress'. But they then countered with the - since all of you have a CCW license, no harm - no foul attitude. After we all gave our information, got copies of the HCSO case number, we retrieved our weapons/ magazines and were allowed to go on our way with their blessings. The mom has to wait until a week from Tuesday before she can contact the Humboldt County District Attorney's Office to find out about pressing additional charges. So far the two that were caught are being charged with Tresspassing, and maybe Burglary and Vandalism if enough evidence can be found to place them there inside the house/ buildings now. 

As I was sitting here about 1 am waiting for the post-action adrenelene(sp?) rush to lower and e-mailing my neighbors with the details of tonight's actions, I see the Humboldt County Sheriff's Office main phone number come up on my cell phone as it begins to ring. It is the senior Deputy that was up here needing a few answers from me, for his report. He needed the landowner and her son's name and telephone numbers. He then asked "if I could come down and sign a "Private Person's Arrest From" at the H.C.S.O. front desk tomorrow afternoon." How convienent, since I have an industrial medical appointment tomorrow close by/ my travel milage will be paid for. I even sent the Deputy copies of e-mails from in the past giving permission for me to be on their land, from the land owner and her son.

So it does help to actually know your neighbors, and their home/ cell phone numbers. Have a plan in place to deal with things like thieves, tresspassers, and an actual emergency. As posted above, it took about 35 minutes for law enforcement to arrive up here, from when the call was made. That is a long time to wait, if you are the vicitm at the wrong end of violence!

I think it may take a few days for word of mouth to get the story around the hilltop, and down to the transients on the Plaza, that this is not a good place to come around while looking for trouble. I doubt that this will make the local paper, but if it does I'll post a link to the story. 

This makes the second time as a civilian, that I have had a burglar/ tresspasser at gunpoint. 
I just hope that I never have to do it again...


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

Way to go! You would be a good neighbor to have around.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

radiofish. When I started reading this I was wondering if down at the bottom of the hill there shouldn't be a sign to tresspasers, etc "You really don't want to mess with this hill".

Wonderful community you have there. Glad to see the prep for problems worked.

Angie


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Well done.

We are thankful to have wonderful neighbors. We all watch out for each other here and all band together in any emergency. I trust every one of them.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

What is it with some people that they having nothing will not just steal but destroy what can't be carried away???

Complete different thing than stealing food...I hope they can link them to the mess(if indeed they are the responsible parties); pity their "rights" will not allow them being shackled and forced to repair all damages.

I can see the officers concerns walking into an armed situation but after all the bonifides were established to try to tell you law abiding citizens that you should not have been armed while exercising your right to protect your defenseless neighbor?? What if those perps had been armed and going back for more?? Good job Radiofish and a very helpful description of the events; including what to expect from law enforcement...


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Lesson well taught.


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

Suggestion .... do a search on EBAY for "camera pen" ... these things go for under $20, generally contain 2 gB of memory, batteries last for around 1 hour of recording and they catch both video and audio.

Much better than playing the game of "I said" "they said".

After dark they would be limited to the range of a flashlight but should work ok.

I don't believe I would volunteer to hand the device over unless a controversy developed.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Great JoB!


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

You rock, Radiofish!!!! :bow:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Good Guys 1, Bad Guys 0

I'm glad you caught 'em!


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

Great Work!


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

That was an awesome story and I think you guys all handled yourselves exceptionally well. Any interest in moving to NEOhio? I'd love to have neighbors like you!!!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Nicely done. I second that camera pen idea. Cheap insurance. Having had to call the cops before in business situations, I would have loved to have been able to have a show and tell. Perps LIE. Then they LIE some more. Some of them are obvious, some are believable enough that only status and position keeps cops from hauling everyone off.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

If you want to move across the valley to my side, you're welcome here. Too many people think that if they are not persoanlly bothered, it's OK to trash the neighbor. But trash has a tendency to blow around to everyone's place.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm thinking they need a platoon of you down in Arizona.

That's the way local folks should work....together.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Be careful with recording devices.....many places it's illegal to make an audio recording unless you inform everyone present they are being recorded.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Quoting Mr. Rodgers~~~
"Could you be mine, Would you be mine,
Won't you be MY neighbor?"


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

TnAndy said:


> Be careful with recording devices.....many places it's illegal to make an audio recording unless you inform everyone present they are being recorded.


so put the presmmisses is recorded under the no tresspassing sign and thats solved 

really i would rather have my own copy of auido , or video/audio for myself no one beeds to know untill it is needed for some reason and while it may not be admisable in court if it was illegaly recorded it can still be of use.

the digital voice recorders are popular here with several groups that are involved with legal matters. they can record all day.and are the size of a pen


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

TnAndy said:


> Be careful with recording devices.....many places it's illegal to make an audio recording unless you inform everyone present they are being recorded.


Uh huh. That is why I suggested not bringing up the fact unless it can be shown privately or with some form of immunity.

The notice on the no trespass sign is a good point.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

tallpines said:


> Quoting Mr. Rodgers~~~
> "Could you be mine, Would you be mine,
> Won't you be MY neighbor?"


I think you've got the right song and sentiment!


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Great stuff! Amazing how intimidating a bayonet can be.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

My California penal code knowledge is somewhat rusty, so I could be mistaken, but the only difference of powers between a citizen and a police officer is that an officer can arrest on a felony WITHOUT witnessing it. With citizens the felony must be committed IN THEIR PRESENCE. Officers can arrest based on "information and belief".

Both citizens and police officers can ONLY arrest on misdemeanors committed IN THEIR PRESENCE (with a few rare exceptions like warrants, domestic violence crimes, gun crimes and maybe a couple more).

If you make a "citizen's arrest" the officer MUST accept your arrest but has the power to either book the suspect, cite and release, or completely let the suspect go if his subsequent investigation proves the arrest was not warranted.

As far as "use of force" the rules are the same, i.e. only "reasonable force necessary to effect the arrest". Usually the rule of thumb is- Would a common man in the same circumstances as you act in the same manner as you did?

It sounds like your actions were completely justified. You had:

A prior crime of vandalism (which might have been a felony depending on the dollar value of the damage).

A night time incident.

The suspects were unidentified and had the means (a vehicle) to easily escape the scene.

Police response was severely delayed (35 minutes???) and you were likely aware of that.

The only thing I would have done differently was carry handcuffs or zip ties to temporarily secure the suspects and search them for weapons. This would have been justified as you are allowed to search someone "incident to arrest". Had they been armed, and their hands were free, they could have drastically changed the scenario.

If you had shot them for some reason, you would have likely be arrested and booked. The prosecutor would then review the case and decide whether or not to charge you with a crime. The only difference there is a police officer is NOT typically going to be arrested. 

The other rule of "reasonableness" applies.


----------



## navygirl (Oct 23, 2005)

Great Job! I've already offered to help my neighbors if they ever need it... hope it goes both ways.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well California is a 2 party state as far as recording a conversation goes - so no audio visual recording allowed without the coinsent of both parties.. That and my 911 call was being recorded, and the dispatcher heard one of the parties whining and sniveling over the phone.

The only reason a round would have been discharged from a weapon, would have been if one of us had been attacked. First - I would have tried some bayonet moves such as a butt stroke to the head or body in order to subdue the suspects.

Tim from NE Ohio - I escaped from Detroit, Michigan by joining the Marine Corps back in the late 1970's, so I have no desire to move back there. Even with a free pass for life to Cedar Point amusement park, were to be offered.

whodunit - yes the high dollar value of the damage definately made it a "Felony" crime. No wonder the mom of the family was distraught and crying when we had talked before the suspects were caught.

I had been thru this in the past while living at the old place down the hill. Then I had caught a burglar breaking into a vehicle that was parked inside an attached garage. So I am very familiar with the California Penal Code (section 197 - use of deadly force), and was well within my rights to 'make a citizens arrest'. That is why this afternoon after going to my industrial medical appointment, then the US Congressman's field office on a different matter, I will go to the HCSO main window, and sign the "Private Persons Arrest Form" this afternoon - as the senior Sheriff's Deputy that responded to the scene asked me to do when he called back around 1 am this morning for more info for his report..

I should have grabbed a couple pairs of handcuffs, but didn't think of it at the time. I would have secured them to a tree, if I had done so..

I did ask the Deputies to let me have a 'good look' at the two others that stayed in the car that were then released at the scene, for future reference. The Deputy was compliant and shined his light on them, and asked me "if I could remember their faces?"

Well I did get some sleep, but I still feel a bit amped up after catching the two suspects 'red-handed' last night.

If I had been arrested, I do have a very excellent attorney that I use (have on retainer) for just such an event!!


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

It's wonderful that you assisted. I don't think any of my neighbors here would go to that extent. Hope you wind down soon, I've been in a somewhat similar position twice in my life, and it took me a couple of days.

Bless you for helping that poor woman with catching the trespassers. I really do hope her home is able to be restored. And I really do hope the trespassers go away for a while. Maybe they can be tied to other crimes in the area or something that will add weight to their sentences.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Wow, awesome story, but surly a scary sign of the times. Gonna have DH read this for reference/planning too. Darn shame they were not caught before doing all the damage though.


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

radiofish said:


> Well California is a 2 party state as far as recording a conversation goes - so no audio visual recording allowed without the coinsent of both parties..


How does this work with the cameras in the cop cars? They get your permission before starting to record? Or red light cameras? If you enter the intersection you grant permission to record?


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

I was thinking more about this story this afternoon. Radiofish and friends showed that normal citizens can indeed own firearms and act in a responsible fashion - why can't stories like this make the news? Plus the neighbors helping neighbors angle - personally, I really believe that we will all have to engage in more of this type of action as police force ranks are thinned out due to budget issues and the economy continues to go south. 

Radiofish - sorry we can't get you back this way, I'd still like to have folks like you as neighbors. To be honest I've lived in the Akron area for 5 years now and have yet to venture up to the Cedar Point amusement park! Got to do that some time.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Security cameras are usually excepted from such laws, so if no audio was recorded in the state, you should be safe. Do you have a friend or relative you can call on a cell phone? One who is OUT-OF-STATE and just might have a recording device set up on their phone?


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well here is an update:

This afternoon I went to the Humboldt County Sheriff's Office main desk and signed two seperate "Citizen Arrest Forms" for the two suspects that were caught. Now to see if our County District Attorney will press charges. At the moment only misdemeanor charges are filed against the two suspects, as of 2 pm this afternoon.











I kind of imagine this is how I may have looked to the two when they were confronted last night. 










I did not have on as much field (782) gear or a helmet, as the photo from my 'Guidebook For Marines'. 










But I was prepared to use my training from long ago. I guess that a bayonet tipped weapon is an intimidating item to be looking at - from the wrong end.










Apparently word of the incident has been spreading amongst the hilltop, because my cell phone was in use a lot this afternoon with incoming calls from my neighbors.


----------



## pointer33 (Oct 15, 2008)

Radiofish, I REALLY had to smile when I read this posting of what you did...I went to HSU for a bit, left the North Coast in 2000. I smile because I can recall some of the "culture" in those parts. I wonder if the local wanna be hippy kids still say "right on!" cause that is what I say, Job well done!!! I lived on Fickle Hill for a few months in a rental at one point as well....it is quite a bicycle ride up and quite a thrill going down! I kinda miss the great outdoors up there. Keep up the good work giving tresspassers the boot!


----------



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

Great Work! :bouncy:


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

TnAndy said:


> Be careful with recording devices.....many places it's illegal to make an audio recording unless you inform everyone present they are being recorded.


no its illegal to willfully record a third party conversation,with out informing them or haveing a warrent. but if you happen to record a third party conversation well legaly recording your first party conversation worst case scenario is the third party conversation be inadmisable in a court case. I also think it could be argued if a third party convo was picked up that they had no real expectation of privacy in the situation. 

do you really need a ccw to open carry on private property that you have permission to be on? I could see the officers trying to maybe push a "brandishing" charge and possiable others I dont see any holding up in a court though under the situation. 

though I as a officer would not be so worried about citizens that are armed and visable more so if they where the reporting party but the 20 armed ones I dont see in the bush?

by thw way radio fish GOOD WORK!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Good job! I wish you were my neighbor!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Glad it all worked out...

...having a backhoe comes in handy, if things go south...


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

||Downhome|| said:


> do you really need a ccw to open carry on private property that you have permission to be on? I could see the officers trying to maybe push a "brandishing" charge and possiable others I dont see any holding up in a court though under the situation.
> 
> though I as a officer would not be so worried about citizens that are armed and visable more so if they where the reporting party but the 20 armed ones I dont see in the bush?


Here in California you can 'open carry' in a county with a population of less than 200,000 persons. Humboldt County has around 120,000 persons here. If you are on private property, you can open carry here - outside any city limits. The neighbors have 40 acres, at the scene of the incident.

Having a CCW License does let the law enforcement know that you have passed a in depth background check and have met the minimal amount of training required in order to legally carry a concealed weapon. I noticed that the Deputies attitues quickly changed when they saw my CCW license.

On my dusk walk over there tonight, I found myself a trophy/ souvenir. I have in my possession the wallet of the belligerent person whom is 21 years old and resides (on his California Drivers License) in Shasta Lake, Ca - Shasta County about 175 miles from here. Oh that driver's license and his EBT (food stamps) card, and Social Security card are all that was in the wallet. 

Hey he at least can't go out drinking in the bars and gets carded - if I have his ID, right??

An out of state transient, I don't think so!! I just emailed the senior Sheriff's Deputy to notify him as to my finding the not so well hidden wallet, where I had detained them at first.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

texican said:


> Glad it all worked out...
> 
> ...having a backhoe comes in handy, if things go south...


Ah I found a better pic of the bucket attachment.



















One step ahead of ya Texican.. It is on the right of the photo of the Bobcat, but it is a mutha to hook it up and get the hydraulics going correctly. 
But I would rather be judged by 12, than carried by six - if it came down to it.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Radiofish, I bet the other guy's wallet is somewhere in the vicinity too. And I bet the guys come back looking for those wallets.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Sounds like these guys had a plan to ditch their IDs in the event they got caught.

I wouldn't be suprised if they were wanted elsewhere for similar activities.

And yes. Great job!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

They will be ready for you tonight tho, if they come back. Be CAREFUL (yes, I know you will...just needed to say it)


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

radiofish said:


> Ah I found a better pic of the bucket attachment.
> 
> One step ahead of ya Texican.. It is on the right of the photo of the Bobcat, but it is a mutha to hook it up and get the hydraulics going correctly.
> But I would rather be judged by 12, than carried by six - if it came down to it.


A very wise man!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well being a honest person, this morning I took the tresspassers wallet to the HCSO front desk. 

Luckily the same Deputy that I did the paperwork with on Monday was on duty today. She immediatedly recognized me (with a smile and a plesant greeting), and we had a short conversation as to why I was there again. I handed her a ziploc bag containing the tresspasser's wallet, a copy of my e-mail to the Senior Deputy on the case, and one of my business cards. We agreed that this person now has "no reason" to return to anywhere up here on the hilltop, since it is all private property that is posted.










I was oh so tempted to use the wallet as a clay pigeon, or to even tack it up on the wall with my other momentos of my past - but instead I will let the 'twitcher' go back to the Humboldt County Sheriff's Office, so he can retreive his ID and such.

I do go over there to the neighbor's damaged house, outbuildings, barn, and property a couple of times a day at random intervals, but I haven't seen any more signs of any others tresspassing. I am leaving 'tell-tales' at possible 'easy' points of access (but no booby traps), so I can see if anyone has moved through the area. I do not have to go out to the road in order to access their land, so I can covertly come up from behind any persons that are encountered.

I had a different shorter rifle at the time of the incident - in this photo I am at the local Vet's Hall where I am the Post Adjutant, holding a 1898 Krag-Jorgensen .30-40 Krag with the correct 16 inch issued bayonet. It is a little too long and way to expensive to be dragging that rifle through the brush up here.










So now the land owner, her son, and several of the neighbors want to treat me lunch, dinner, and apparently my reputation as the 'Gun Happy Marine' on the hill (4 years here next month) has gone up quite a bit.

Gee and all I did was try to be a good neighbor, and help an elderly woman absentee land owner help protect her family's property.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

heh You sure don't look like a gun happy marine. Big cuddly teddy bear is more like it.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

That's an extremely collectible rifle--my brother has one.

I noticed that guy's SS card is dated 2009? Does that mean it's a copy of a SS card? Could it be fraudulent? And I guess the 'Advantage' card is his welfare? Huh, must be nice to have such an 'Advantage'. 

Is he now out on bail?

I bet your neighbors are feeling pretty lucky right now to have someone like you living nearby. Maybe your goodness and decency will 'rub off' on others in your area when they hear about what happened. We could all use more folks like you and your friends.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Seeria said:


> heh You sure don't look like a gun happy marine. Big cuddly teddy bear is more like it.



See - I have a "*GUN*" M-1 Garand giving verbal orders to the rifle squad, and I am "*HAPPY*" that I made the front page of one of the local newspapers while out in front of the crowd while wearing my US "*MARINE*" Corps Dress Blues Uniform. 

I have made the front covers of all of the local newspapers and been on the TV news over the years, since I am the "Big Marine" right out in front. I may not have the most rank of the group, but I get to boss the squad around in a loud authorative voice so the folks on the far side of the crowd can hear me.

from Memorial Day 2009

Besides what other way is there where you can fire a weapon at a cemetary within 500 yards of a High School during school hours, giving the rifle salute downtown on a sidewalk outside a Funeral Home, hold a private military funeral ceremony on a family's ranch (for my neighbor's father the WWII Marine Paratrooper "Para-Marine"), or march down main street while armed? Of course all of this while dressed in your finest clothing.










Then again I wear my desert cammies to keep folks from thinking that I am one of those "guerilla farmers" up in the hill that wear green camouflage. 










Yet, I did have my 'jungle cammies' on the night that I had caught the tresspassers.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Common Tator said:


>




Looks just like you, RF!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well here is another update...

It seems that the criminal mastermind whose "Order Of Arrest (Private Person)" that I posted on this thread, has gotten himself arrested again on Wednesday/ I had blocked his name due to legal issues, but since it has been printed in the local paper, he is fair game now..

here is the link to the story in today's paper..

http://www.times-standard.com/ci_15693251?source=most_viewed

The 1st person named of the arrested - 'Justin Scott Hocker' 20 of "Arcata??", is the 'compliant one' that was arrested up here on Sunday night. He claimed to be a transient from Washington State on Sunday night! I posted a comment at the link to Topix on the bottom of the news page under the name - "Humboldt Leatherneck".

I wound if they will charge him with 'criminal stupidity'??????

We find out after Tuesday of next week what is going to happen with the County District Attorney's Office with pressing charges against him and his accomplice, that were arrested up here and taken off to the County Jail. I guess that they didn't keep him in the Jail very long, if he was arrested again for selling drugs on Wednesday in Arcata at the bottom of the hill. 

I bet it was "Meth" that he was busted for, from the way he was acting on Sunday night.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

How many strikes do criminals get out there? Wow, he'd have to be full of dope to get arrested on a Sunday night and then again three days later. 

What a waste of a human life...


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I think California has the 3 strikes law.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Nicely written comments, Humbolt Leatherneck/RF. Some folks just are too stupid, or too brain-dead from drugs to learn. What kills me are the comments other people posted on the article.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Well You are a great neighbor and great human being - Glad you all are safe.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Here is information update on this on going saga...

I called our County District Attorney's Office 10 days after the event. I was told to call back 2 weeks later, after an investigator, or an attorney had reviewed the case file.

So I called the County DA's Office again this week, and was told the following by the woman on the phone: "*The Charges Against The Two That Were Arrested Are Being Dropped, In The Name Of Justice"!! *

*Say What!!!!!!*

So I have an appointment this coming Thursday September 2 at 11 am, and all of us citizens involved are going to be down the hill and on the 4th floor of the county building at the County DA's Office, raising the roof over the dismissal of charges. They refuse to prosecute criminal tresspassers caught severely damaging the property of an 85 year old woman. 

Yet two days ago, there was a shootout on the next ridge over involving a marijuana grow, with persons shot dead and wounded. I betcha that the DA's Office will prosecute the persons involved. This occured the next ridge over to the South (Kneeland) and further up the hill from here.

http://www.times-standard.com/ci_15910918?source=most_viewed

*Marijuana grow operation shooting leaves one dead, one wounded near Kneeland; 28-year-old man held on suspicion of murder, investigation remains ongoing
*


But if law abiding persons are a victim of a crime, then our DA doesn't want to even put these tresspassers in front of a judge? I would have settled for time served for the two. I will point out that this is the 2nd time that I have had a tresspasser/ burglar at gunpoint/ had them arrested, and the DA would not press charges. The 1st time was in 2004 at the old place. While armed I caught a burglar (red handed) breaking into my GMC 4X4 that was parked inside a building at 11 am in the morning. He caused damage below my auto full coverage insurance deductable, while trying to remove my stereo and ham radios. The County DA's Office said he was '5150' - looney tunes, and they put him in the County Mental Holding Facility for 72 hours before releasing him back onto the streets .


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

radiofish, have you considered moving out of the state of insanity that is called California?

One other possibility, this guy could be a plant to infiltrate a cartel. In which case, he has a free pass and the idea of building his "cred" becomes more important than the rights of citizens. If that is the case CYA.


----------



## reluctantpatriot (Mar 9, 2003)

From living in an area that has a similar dysfunctional legal system I feel your pain. Trying to do the right thing and following both the spirit and letter of the law to take the high ground in a situation quite often means getting the shaft.

I have had my life threatened, been shot at twice and almost rear ended by the same small group of meth user and cookers more than a few years back. Nothing was done to them until a new buyer purchased the property next to the land I was living on at the time. The new owner had enough standing and clout near the county seat that the idiots were finally run through the legal system like they should have been long before then.

I believe in the future incidents like the one that happened to your neighbor will likely increase, but if the legal response to such events end up being what you experienced, I doubt such incidents would be reported. I would imagine they would be dealt with similar to the age in which spring guns and bear traps intended for trespassing poachers were in vogue, minus the spring guns and bear traps.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

UN - BE - LIEV - ABLE! :grumble: Let me guess, the county doesn't have enough money to prosecute?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I second the UN-BE-LIEV-ABLE!!!
You GOTTA be kidding... Caught redhanded at gun point. Authorities promptly notified. Written complaint, etc. YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING!!! UN-FREAKING-BELIEVEABLE.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'll third the UN-BE-LIEV-ABLE!!!

This seems like a great time to be finding another candidate for that public office.

Let us know how the group visit works out.

Angie


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I have spent my Sunday morning print all of the relevant documents, including the report from 2004 when I caught the burglar and the DA wouldn't prosecute then either.

I will make it crystal clear at our County District Attorney's Office that as the Post Adjutant for the local Americal Legion Post, and having held Post Offices in the local VFW Post, and Marine Corps League Detachment, I do know how to contact the public media. Since this is an election year, I will make it my duty to contact and have printed, letters to the editor, mass media, and approach the opposing canditate's group as to ask for their assistance. Hey, I'll be a 'poster child' for the opposition if asked!!!

As I posted above, if the two that were charged and placed under 'citizen's arrest' had went before a Judge and received a sentance of 'credit for time served', I would be placated - but no, not ever that amount of Justice. Remember on page 1 of this thread, the one person caught up here (compliant one) was arrested for sales of drugs (meth) 3 days later down on the Arcata City Plaza.

I hope that the employees at County District Attorney's Office are ready for an irate Marine that never uses profanity, but can verbally rip wallpaper off a wall while using everyday vocabulary (that is my mindet now = attack) with an IQ of 141. I am ready to inflict some very nasty paper cuts and bury them in paper, over this series/pattern of non-prosecution when criminals are caught at gunpoint in the act "red-handed"!

Remember that I had a bayonet tipped rifle, and never mussed a hair on their heads. By growling at them verbally as a 'Marine' would, I had them Buffaloed into submission. Being from Detroit, I do remember how things are done/ handled back in the 'old country'.


----------



## reluctantpatriot (Mar 9, 2003)

The sheriffs and attorney's offices actions do not surprise me. My mother, several years ago when she owned a restaurant, had a drunk guy rip the top off of her order counter and hit her in the chest with it one night. She had a big bruise from navel to clavicle for several days but no broken ribs. She reported the incident, two deputies showed and and she described the man as well as signed an assault affidavit of the incident. She had two other witnesses, her own employees. 

Nothing happened to the man who assaulted her even though he lived in the mobile home park next to her restaurant and the deputies had talked to the man.

It was around that time that my mother began to carry an equalizer of sorts, handgun, that she kept with her at all times while working or at home.

It was a year or so later when a group of methheads and cooks were giving her trouble and shooting the padlock on her driveway gates to annoy her and make it hard for her to get back up her driveway. They also were shooting the No Trespassing signs and in other ways making verbal threats at her. She reported the incidents to the sheriffs department and nothing happened.

One day there was one of the methers in her restaurant picking up a breakfast order for himself and his mether friends who worked at the trout farm that bordered her property. There was another customer eating in the dining area, a good friend of my mother. She was telling that person what had been going on and that the next time she was threatened she was going to shoot the one threatening her in the head right between his eyes and then do the same to anyone else with the poor misguided soul and let the buzzards and coyotes deal with the mess leftover.

Once the mether picked up the breakfast order he bolted out as fast as he could and for at least a couple months my mother had no further problems. After that grace period they occasionally did things to annoy her, but they did not threaten her again.

They tried to threaten me and after the sheriff department also did nothing, I had enough. The next time they threatened my while at the driveway gates one afternoon they tried to start a fight with me. I drove on a short distance on the driveway and they looked like they were going to get on their ATVs to chase me to the house. I stopped, popped the trunk and went to the back of my car and looked like I was trying to get out something long and heavy. One of them thought it was a shotgun or rifle and yelled at his friend that they needed to get the blazes out of there, that I had a gun. I didn't, but I was reaching for a tire iron to at least protect myself.

The thing is, after more than a few local people had the same things happen to them and nothing done by the local sheriffs office, we stopped calling. I only heard rumors of what had happened to some of the troublemakers, and they were not dealt with by law enforcement. People, I heard, had started to react as they felt was necessary.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Congratulations on being a good neighbor. If there was a contest I am sure you would be a winner!!!! I have the same kind of neighbors as you seem to be and consider myself very very lucky to have them and always try to do right by them.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, when justice fails, then it goes bad. What a crock of manure.


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

radiofish said:


> I hope that the employees at County District Attorney's Office are ready for an irate Marine that never uses profanity, but can verbally rip wallpaper off a wall while using everyday vocabulary (that is my mindet now = attack) with an IQ of 141.


It sounds like you might be willing to investigate the rabbit hole called government. I believe you will find them ready, willing and quite able to take care of your problem and I don't mean to imply they will do so in a good way. 

A more sane approach to educating oneself can be found here ... Marc Stevens has some interesting (and frequently humorous) observations.
http://www.marcstevens.net/

Just for bona fides I will state I dropped a verified complaint off at a county attorneys office several years ago. The complaint was for someone else. It was an adjoining county. I was in their office a total of 25 seconds before the assistant county attorney pushed me over backward, I was knocked unconscious when my head hit the floor and I awoke around 10 minutes later to a police lt holding a gun to my head insisting he would pull the trigger if I so much as twitched. I am mentioning this just to drive home the point that local government is INSANE.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Palani - I am well aware of dealing with the many forms of Government, from the local to the Federal levels. 

As an injured Federal Employee, I am taking on the US Dept. of Labor/ Federal Worker's Compensation Program with the assistance of my US Congressman's and US Senator's office. That and as having been in Post Officers positions with the local American Legion, VFW, and Marine Corps League, I know how to work with the press and local agencies. At the Military Funerals, I am the person that calls to notify the law enforcement, of our Veteran's Honor Guard will be firing the traditional rifle salute inside city limits, at a cemetary withing 500 feet of a High School during school hours, etc..

In my capacity as a "Certifed Disaster Worker in Communications" for the State of California - Governor's Office of Emergency Services (OES), I know about 1/2 of the law enforcement officers in my county, from working with them during emergencies. So their initial reaction may be one of caution, instead of trying to take care of the problem in another breaucratic way. 

Plus - I have one heck of an Attorney that I have worked with for years, on my speed dial...

As of this morning, there will be at least 4 of us including the absentee land owner and her son there, for the appointment tomorrow with the County District Attorney's Office. They should be very very afraid of Elanore the 85 year old land owner, instead of little ole me!!!!! Her son told me last night over the phone that he is prepared to bail his mom out of jail, if necessary!!

Plus in telling the story of the burglar I had caught in 2004, it always gets me out of Jury Duty. It is a race between the Defense and the Prosecution, as to who gets to dismiss me from the jury pool and out of the courtroom.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Good Luck, Radiofish....I anxiously await an update tomorrow.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> I second the UN-BE-LIEV-ABLE!!!
> You GOTTA be kidding... Caught redhanded at gun point. Authorities promptly notified. Written complaint, etc. YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING!!! UN-FREAKING-BELIEVEABLE.


Kidding?

I just gotta laugh... The war on drugs/prohibition has not only created much of this mess due to massive organized crime and black market it breeds, but it's also largely responsible for the fact that we have more of our citizens in prison than any nation on earth.

They do not have room to jail folks for non violent crime such as trespass, they are letting out people serving time for much worse crimes earlier and earlier to make room. Wall street is filling the opportunity building for profit private prisons as fast as they can.


I haven't met all my neighbors yet, I have met one old 80 year old guy.. He stopped to see who my brother in law was out on my place, when he went out to get a composter I told my sister she could have. I met him later in the day when I went out. I live 4 hours away for now, so I filled him in on who I was, what I drove, and told him feel free to call a sheriff if he sees anything suspicious.

Around here most transients are illegal mexicans you might find camping in your woods, or in an unused cabin. I don't even so much mind someone borrowing the cabin, I don't even lock it, as long as they leave it as they found it.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Just wanted to say....Sic 'em Radiofish!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Txrider - go back to the 1st post. 

There was serious damage done to her home, outbuildings, barn, etc., to the tune of tens of thousands of dollars. So it is not a simple 'tresspass' case. This is not the 1st time that Elanore has suffured damage from tresspassers. I myself being a good neighbor, will do what I can to assist an 85 year old victim! Plus I have had someone monkeying around down here at my place trying to pry off window screens, to where I had to install additional video surveillance.

That and how many times do I have to catch a burglar/ tresspasser at gunpoint red-handed in the act of commiting a crime, have them arrested by the County Sheriff's Deputy, and then the D.A. will not prosecute the case.

I pick up my front neighbor at 10:30 at his job site since all of his tools are in his truck, and we all meet at 11 am with the County District Attorney's office.

It may be later on this evening, when I post the outcome of our meeting.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Waitin on update. Burns me to be readin all of this and knowin how you are feeling, I share your anger and disgust.
Ed


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

radiofish said:


> Txrider - go back to the 1st post.
> 
> There was serious damage done to her home, outbuildings, barn, etc., to the tune of tens of thousands of dollars. So it is not a simple 'tresspass' case. This is not the 1st time that Elanore has suffured damage from tresspassers. I myself being a good neighbor, will do what I can to assist an 85 year old victim! Plus I have had someone monkeying around down here at my place trying to pry off window screens, to where I had to install additional video surveillance.
> 
> ...


Do you have concrete evidence these people did the damage?

And even if they did prosecute, or a civil suit, are these people going to pay for damages?

They committed a property crime, which falls below a drug crime or a violent crime as far as I have seen prosecution priorities go. Jails are too full, courts too backed up, so they let more and more of this kind of thing just slide.

I'm with ya hating that it happens, just pointing out why... Our prohibition war on our own citizens comes with a high cost, this is one of them.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Tell the D.A. that you are putting up a sign like mine ALL TRESPASSPERS WILL BE SHOT ON SITE. Then tell you have loaded your rifle. So now its his choice to stop the maham or let it get worse.

We had our mailbox hit numerous times a few yrs ago. I called the sheriffs office and told them about it. Then told them its only a 205 yard shot from my house to my mailbox. They told me I could not shoot the kids. I replied "what kids?" "you know who they are?" "Better tell them to stop before they get shot"

We have not been hit for 6 yrs now.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well here is what happened this morning at the County DA's Office.

All of us were there at 11 am, and an investigator for the DA came out and took us into an office. I took the lead in the begining and it seems the investigator owns rural property and has had his own problems with tresspassers also. He had problems getting his suspects charged by his own department. 

It was the 2nd banana in charge directly under the DA, that dropped the charges against the two we caught that night of 8-1-2010.

The investigator received the file 15 minutes before we arrived. The one investigator that was scheduled for us, was out doing undercover work - apparently. 

It seems that this case 'fell through the cracks', as described by the DA investigator. He did comment that I/ we had handled the situtation correctly as far as using firearms to detain them, placing them under citizen's arrest, and procedures in the arrest by the Sheriff's Deputies of the two yahoos.

We presented our side of the issue. I gave him copies of twitchy's wallet contents, the emails that I sent to the senior Deputy, and the newspaper article of the other kid being arrested for drugs. Apparently he is still in jail for "white dope" (not marijuana), conspiracy, and other charges.

Elanore and her son then listed all of the damages done (and times) to her place, since she had to move off of the hill due to her health.

So the investigator will be up here in the next week or so to take photos of Elanore's property damages, photos of where someone tried to break into my place by prying on window screens, and is going to re-file the charges again. I learned that Elanore has had major problems for over 12 years now - with wrecked gates, stolen water tanks, stolen propane tank, major structural damages to the house and outbuildings before this most recent incident.

We left the meeting with a feeling of satisfaction. In fact when I described that these kids get food stamps, and as a disabled Veteran I can't get them. The investigator said it chaps his rear that they can get those also - with him being a single parent with 2 kids trying to make ends meet working full time. He has seen food stamp abuse when shopping with his boys at the store.

Txrider - well maybe I put the fear of god into those tresspassing folks, by stepping out of the brush while wearing my USMC jungle cammies, web gear, and a bayonet tipped rifle. It may have humilated them even more, when I picked up my cane and hobbled up to the vehicles out at the county road. Getting caught by a disabled Marine, they may not live that one down - if the word gets out.. And I am gonna try to spread the word, not to mess with an 85 year old absentee property owners place. We share a common property line on our parcels.

I did receive a thank you from the DA Investigator, and of course from Elanore and her son Sid.

Here is the true victim of all of this. My neighbor Elanore with just some of the damages at her place. 










I may have to go take some photos of all of the "Keep Out", and "No Tresspassing" signs that those nitwits walked past to come onto her property.

I'll post more as it happens, or as I find out. I made it clear to the DA Investigator, that since I am disabled, I do have the time and energy to do all of the follow up to insure that charges will be filed. 

Or as I told him, "how many times do I need to catch law breakers red-handed in the act, hold them at gunpoint, have the Sheriff's Deputies take them to jail, and then no charges are ever filed by the DA's Office?"

He could not give me a numerical answer!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Radiofish - glad to see that some progress appears to be made. I hope it works out quicker than longer. I don't think they realized they had a group with the Never Give Up Marine in it. Elenore is fortunate to have you there. She looks like a great lady.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Txrider said:


> Do you have concrete evidence these people did the damage?
> 
> And even if they did prosecute, or a civil suit, are these people going to pay for damages?
> 
> ...


You know, most of the time, I can dig what you're saying, but that's asinine reasoning. 

It's BECAUSE of the war on drugs, yada yada yada. 

It's not because of our "prohibition war" at all, especially in California, where having possession of MJ is no big deal and mostly won't be prosecuted. Serious drugs will carry sometime, but we've set the plea bargain system up to basically let people pay for all but the most serious drug offenses. 

It's because people commit real, actual hard crimes and don't get put away like they should and then repeat more real, actual hard crimes. 

We don't take criminals off the street (as illustrated by Radiofish's post) and law enforcement spends 80% of their time dealing with 20% of the repeat offender population.

Go talk to a cop. They can tell you who most of the local hoodlums are... because they arrest them and then they are put back onto the streets the next day.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Sounds like the good ole days for me. I had a situation happen a few years ago, it was July 5th, went out early to get chores done. Took garbage out to the road as it was garbage day. Down the road was a car running over the neighbors garbage, I watched a while and the car took off. As I was doing chores I heard a noise again, only to look up and see the same car going by with someone car surfing on the hood. I promptly called the sheriffs office to report what was going on. I then went to see where they had gone, I drove down the rode with my pickup and there they where, running over someone elses garbage. They took off down the road with me in hot pursuit. They turned down the next road and headed down the road fast, they got to an S curve and they didn`t make the second s in the curve. They ran threw the fence and into the corn field, I watched from the road as they drove threw the corn heading south. I knew where the driveway for that farm is so I drove ahead and put the truck cross the driveway. As they headed out of the corn onto the gravel lane, they headed to me and stopped. A neighbor came along and wanted to know what was going on, and I told him to call the sheriff and to tell them I had the kids cornered. The three young men had been out partying from the fourth and were very drunk, they pleded with me to let them go. The one`s arm was cut up from driving threw the corn field, so gave him a towel to wrap his arm. The sheriff got there soon as they had been out looking for them, he looked at me and said, "Marc, I think we need to get you a set of lights for that pickup of yours". They thanked me for the help and that was it, never had to do anything else. Have had several other things happen to , but this was an interesting one. >Thanks Marc


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Good day's work, RF. Elanore looks like a lovely lady and she deserves better. I just hate seeing someone elderly getting targeted. Thank you for sticking up for her. Keep us posted.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Good job RF, and THANK YOU for serving our country and for now making our back country roads much safer. Won`t take long for the word to get out there is a Crazy (Like a fox) ex Marine running around out in the woods with a gun. >Thanks Marc


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

springvalley said:


> Good job RF, and THANK YOU for serving our country and for now making our back country roads much safer. Won`t take long for the word to get out there is a Crazy (Like a fox) *ex Marine* running around out in the woods with a gun. >Thanks Marc


Aww, honey, as evidenced by this thread, there is no such thing as an ex-Marine. Once a Marine, always a Marine.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Springvalley - there is no such thing as an ex-Marine. Well unless you get a Dishonorable Discharge, I guess..

I finally found the time to scan and put in my photobucket account the business card of the investigator, that will be handling this case. We are to contact him at any time, if we encounter any more tresspassers. Or have any additional questions. He handed one of his cards to each of us that were there this morning.










I forgot to add, that the investigator described the two types of transients as he classified them. 

One is the average street drunk, that is not out to bother anyone, just wants to get loaded and find a warm place to sleep. AKA "rummy"...

The second is the type we encountered. Young and foolish!! 
No regards for the laws, private property, sense of entitlement - freebee's, and could care less of the damage left in their wake. Racks up multiple criminal offenses in a short period of time, and never has to face the full consequences of their behavoir.

So if this is a result of the "War On Drugs", then I am prepared to "nuke 'em, till they glow in the dark". I am very tenacatious, and can inflict some very nasty papercuts when necessary.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you Radiofish. Thank you.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

radiofish said:


> Txrider - well maybe I put the fear of god into those tresspassing folks, by stepping out of the brush while wearing my USMC jungle cammies, web gear, and a bayonet tipped rifle. It may have humilated them even more, when I picked up my cane and hobbled up to the vehicles out at the county road. Getting caught by a disabled Marine, they may not live that one down - if the word gets out.. And I am gonna try to spread the word, not to mess with an 85 year old absentee property owners place. We share a common property line on our parcels.


I'm sure ya did... You can bet that kid or anyone he associates with will not be back..

Irate old guy with big gun and bayonet that hops out of the bushes at ya is the kind of thing that gets passed around..


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

Maybe if you had put a couple of rounds from your mosin in their general direction they would have rethought the direction their lives has taken. Of course after that they as well as everyone in your group would have probably sued you for loss of hearing.

Gotta love the sound that 54R makes when it fires off.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

If only everyone would have the same persistance as you Radio......


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I've got a Desert Eagle 50 A&E you can borrow. That makes loud noises too.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

oldasrocks - Thanks, but I don't need to borrow any firearms.

I have more than enough of my own that make very loud noises, and will accept a bayonet! That and my CZ-52 semi-auto pistol chambered in 7.62X25mm Tokarev makes a very loud boom, and at night has one heck of a powder flash!

sandc - once you start firing off ordinance, then things change both legally and with how all of the folks there will react. 

That is why I only used a loud authorative voice issuing strict commands, in controlling the two tresspassers that I had detained on the neighbor's land. In fact 'twitchy' didn't like my tone of voice, and verbally told me and one of the Sheriff's Deputies as much. 

Would you while lying on the ground - get belligerent with someone standing guard over you? One that you knew was a 'Marine' whom was heavily armed, and had called law enforcement to the scene? 

'Twitchy' did so several times, and I take it as another sign of - "Don't Do Drugs!!" They make you stupid!!!!

So I am glad that I did not discharge even a single round of 205 grain SP (Soft Point) projectile in 7.62X54mm Russian. I do have some Soviet-Bloc mil-surplus FMJ 180 grain steel cored projectiles in 7.62X54mm R, which would most likely stop an engine block if needed.

Oh, on this last Friday the day after our meeting at the Court House, I received a call from the County DA's Criminal Investigator. He is coming up here sometime this next week to take photographs of all of the damage at the neighbor's place. 

Plus I found out some additional info on the criminal masterminds. The older driver of the 2010 Toyota hybrid that had brought them foolish 20 year olds up here apparently is/ was somehow involved in the drug bust that occured a few days after we arrested the tresspassers. He was released with no charges that Sunday night. But when I had the phone call, the investigator made a comment or two that lead me to believe he was also up to no good that night. 

The investigator also wanted to know the whereabouts of "twitchy's" wallet. I informed him it had been turned in at the HCSO main office front desk, to be handed to the senior Deputy on the case.

Plus one issue that the investigator brought up several times, is that he is a staunch supporter of the 2nd Ammendment. He has no problems with folks in rural areas carrying firearms, since law enforcement could take a long time to respond to a crime scene.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

A 2010 toyota Hybrid ? 
I am glad to see that there Mommy is Politically Correct , I hope She loses it in the drug bust .
radiofish 
instead of having to lug all that firepower around ( I love firepower too , at least what is legal to own in Mass. ) Wouldn't a nice John Deer back hoe be a better tool to deal with the illegal trespassers ? at least they wouldn't keep coming back.
Bringing up the subject , be careful that as stupid as they are , they don't come back for revenge.
Bob


----------



## snakeshooter1 (Mar 8, 2009)

good job!!! the world needs more neighbors like you!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I have been busy, but here are some pictures of how many of the "No Tresspassing" signs those criminal master minds went past before we detained them..

At the gate










inside the gate










Of course the mandatory "No Hunting" sign..










Looking from where we detained them, looking out towards the gate/ main road.. So they were not just inside the fence line.. Her property goes for a ways off to the right - that fence line was for livestock at one time..










Then the signs that were put up on an outbuilding when Elanore discovered the damage, and my sign on the left from after we arrested the tresspassers..










Now to wait another 10 days or so, then I call the County DA's office once again to see if charges will be filed against the 2 thet were caught.

Otherwise, all is quiet of the Western Front - so far..


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the update and the photos are really good.

I will be looking forward to the update of what the DA's office does.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Here is the latest update:

This last Thursday and Friday/ October 7 and 8th, I had been in phone contact with and went down to the Humboldt County District Attorney's Office. Never underestimate the persistance of a ticked-off Marine Corps Veteran with a high IQ, and has a computer with a printer!

Well Justin Scott Hocker the one that admitted to being on the property the night before he was detained at bayonet point - is being charged with Criminal Tresspassing (PC 601), Unlawful Occupation Of A Building, and Criminal Vandalism (I don't have those sections of the California Penal Code in front of me). That is along with his being busted 3 days later on the Arcata Plaza, for sales of a controlled substance 'white dope' and all that goes along with those charges that were printed in the local newspaper.

The other one "Twitchy" that tried to hide his wallet (but did not have his name printed in the newspaper), is being charged with Criminal Tresspassing (PC 601).

It seems that both of them have other criminal charges pending including - sales of drugs, conspiracy for sales of drugs. Plus now they have 'Bench Warrants' issued for them, for missing their preliminary court hearing (we were never notifed of that date).

So when one or both of them are eventually caught by law enforcement, Elanore and myself are supposed to be notifed of their next court apperance. I'll keep my ears and eyes open, but I will still call the DA's Office every now and then.. That way we can go down and watch them account for their actions. At some point they will have to appear before a Judge, and it is a public court room!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the update - radiofish. Glad the DA is being prodded into action.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Angie - well it is an election year for our DA. 
That and I had mentioned possibly writing a 'letter to the editor' for the local newspapers, at our previous meetings.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

As you said before...[sic]never underestimate the persistence of a marine..retired or not.

It's interesting that they're wanted on other charges...drugs, etc. as well as the ones resulting from trashing your area. Shows these aren't just a couple of lost "kids" who got a little out of control. 

Good luck with it. But as you know, the charges could well go away if they turn on their supplier, or make some other deal.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

Almost all cameras these days do movies. I would have recorded the incident. It doesn't have to be a perfect movie, you could start the camera then set it down a ways back so it can record stuff. In case you don't have the pen camera.


eta: the old "it's the fault of the war on drugs" is just a politically correct phrase the liberals utter as an excuse to not enforce laws that have nothing to do with drugs.

I think that a lot of people believe it though, and think that if drugs were legal then these people would just automatically become stand up citizens, doctors, nurses, accountants. They are in for a shock when they find out that these misreants will simply continue with their crimes against the lawbiding.


----------

